# Planning Ahead: Air Traffic Controllers Strike and Traveller's Rights?



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello everyone! 

I'm putting the in-laws on the plane back to Spain this afternoon. Woohoo! It's been an interesting visit for them to America, I think. It doesn't much help I'm from a really rural area where nobody speaks Spanish. We went into Boston yesterday and they were so happy to be able to communicate with many of the shopkeepers/restaurant employees! I haven't had time to breathe, playing translator between my parents and his so I'm quite excited to take a bath and catch up on my trashy magazines this evening. 

Anyhow, my date-of-return is quickly approaching as well. My OH and I will be flying into Madrid on one of the days that we've read that an A.T.C. strike is planned. I was just wondering if anyone knows how Iberia deals with such issues? For example, if we're stranded in Madrid, do they legally have to put you up if it's something out of their control? Will we even be able to make it into Spanish airspace if there's a strike? 

I know it's still two weeks out, and that I shouldn't worry, but if there's a problem I'd love to know what my rights are when I have to speak with an employee wherever I make it to. 

Many thanks in advance to all, and enjoy August in Spain!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm putting the in-laws on the plane back to Spain this afternoon. Woohoo! It's been an interesting visit for them to America, I think. It doesn't much help I'm from a really rural area where nobody speaks Spanish. We went into Boston yesterday and they were so happy to be able to communicate with many of the shopkeepers/restaurant employees! I haven't had time to breathe, playing translator between my parents and his so I'm quite excited to take a bath and catch up on my trashy magazines this evening.
> 
> ...


so did everyone get on well?

I remember when my parents were introduced to my OH's mum I was terrified they'd hate each other on sight!

I think there's a really good chance that you won't even make it as far as Madrid


when the Greek ATCs went on strike earlier this year air space over Greece was effectively closed

Greek Strikes Close Airspace and More


although when there was a strike in France there was some movement


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I think when the French air traffic controllers went on strike at the end of June (when I was flying to the UK - grrr!) flights were re-routed around French airspace, when they eventually took off that is! (Four hours later in my case). However, they cant really re route you if your destination is Spain! So I think you just have to hope they call it off. Apparently, they are still in negotiations!

It might tell you on the Iberia website about what compensation they give in such circumstances but in any case if I were you, I would make sure you are well covered on your travel insurance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> so did everyone get on well?
> 
> I remember when my parents were introduced to my OH's mum I was terrified they'd hate each other on sight!
> 
> ...


Oh goodness. Well, if we get stuck in Boston we can always turn around and go home. And if they get us to Madrid, we're even better off. Neither one of us has travel insurance, so that's not an option. Oh well, it'll be a fun adventure. Neither one of has to be back until the end of September, so we've got some major time to play with. 

The visit went alright. There were a lot of major cultural "clashes" - urban vs. rural on top of Spain vs. US. Meal times were tough, as were new and strange foods. Unpeeled grilled potatoes were a big hurdle. So was anything even moderately spicy. I hope they had a good time, though! My OH's grandma came, which was a real treat! I think she was more easily able to communicate with my parents than his parents were. 

I'd be interested to hear what his family says about their trip. They'll be back next year with a larger Spanish representation for the wedding. That should completely overwhelm my town!


----------

